# Muzzleloading  Habersham co



## Woods Master (Oct 12, 2005)

Whos gonna black powder hunt this weekend around the habersham county area need some info on good areas to hunt on National forest not having much luck this year in that area?


----------



## bucky (Oct 16, 2005)

habersham is overrated. They claim it is in the top 10 in the state in kills but I dont now where they get there figure.


----------



## Steven Farr (Oct 16, 2005)

Nor do I Bucky.  It can be mighty slim pickings around here most of the year.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 16, 2005)

*Where was this*

comment at? Someone don't know what they are talking about?
I am hunting banks county on the habersham line and have seen 5 deer since bow season started and I believe I saw 2 of these twice which would mean 3 deer. Ive probally been in the woods 20+ times


----------



## Lthomas (Oct 16, 2005)

Hunt in North east Habersham  County. Head out to Oakey Mountian, Raper Creek, Goshen Mountian, and Low gap. A lot of climbing but some pretty good hunting.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 17, 2005)

I appreciate the info finally killed one sunday off of Shirley grove Rd.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi, there Woods Master, that's my backyard, was it a doe or buck?


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 19, 2005)

It was a doe .  My buddy Shawn lives off that road and he's  killed 3 already.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 19, 2005)

Y'all better watch out for ol' Tiny Wes Turpin up there!!!! LOL


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 20, 2005)

I know  Wes we are suppose to go on a hunt at cedar creek this year. He's a good feller.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 21, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I know  Wes we are suppose to go on a hunt at cedar creek this year. He's a good feller.


Ask Big Wes how he likes being the "darling" at the prison. Wes grew up almost across the street from me.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 24, 2005)

Does Wess ever get on this thing and talk >  Itroduce him to the Computer.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 24, 2005)

Heck, he just got electricity and running water last week. He can't compute! LOL


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2005)

*Shawn*

You talking about Shawn A. from patterson pump?


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 25, 2005)

No I'm Talking about Shawn Lee he's origanally from Forsyth Co But migrated north about 5 years ago.


----------

